# rust in the barrel question



## biggdogg (Jun 2, 2012)

so i got lucky today and picked up a t/c encore 50 cal muzzleloader today for next to nothing. this thing is full camo and is a real sweet looking gun. here's the problem. the feller that owned it only shot it a few times. his last shot didn't go "bang", so he threw it in the safe and wanted no more of it. so i get it home and start tearing it apart. apparently, he loaded a powerbelt bullet, but no powder. pretty obvious why no "bang". i have no idea how long this gun sat like this, but the barrel was nasty. i got the barrel shiny and looking good except for three very small rust spots. there is a very tiny bit of pitting and all three spots are within 4" of the muzzle. 

question #1. how do i get the rust out of the barrel and keep it from spreading?

question #2. how much will this affect the accuracy? can i still hunt with it, or should i replace the barrel?

i have to replace the sights since the previous owner removed them in favor of a scope, then took the scope off but lost the sights. so it will be a couple weeks before i get to shoot it. the frame and stock (again, all camo) look brand new, so i'll be ordering a couple barrels soon too.


----------



## Redleaf (Jun 2, 2012)

Dont start thinking about replacing the barrel til you've shot it with several different loads.  You can get that rust out with a  bore brush and some bore solvent and patches on a jag.  If you dont have a good range rod,  get one.  If the rust is stubborn,  wrap some 0000 steel wool around the brush and keep at it.  Shallow pits most likely wont ruin the accuracy.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure how bad off it is but its been my experience that as well as you clean them a oil them any muzzleloader is gonna have a little rust in the barrell.

I have 4 and they are all this way-and I always clean them the same day they are shot.

Try shooting the gun and see how it does.  Some may have had different experiences then me but I haven't noticed accuracy problem from minor rust.  Remember that the bullet is never in direct contact with the bore like a smokeless centerfire riffle-so I don't think they are as sensive to minor barrell problems.  I also think this is even more so the case if you shoot plastic saboted bullets.

Play around with different bullets and see what it does before buying a new barrel


----------



## FrontierGander (Jun 2, 2012)

you cant remove pitting once its there. Just clean it the best you can and then oil it well. If it doesn't shoot well once you work on some loads, work a little harder


----------



## Flatone (Jul 24, 2012)

I just cleaned a buddies rifle that he forgot about last year....  You need a 50 cal brush and a stainless steel scrubber.   Cut the stainless scrubber up and wrap it around the brush and get to scrubbing.  There is an article on it on brownell's site....  Do a search.   I finished it off with some JB bore paste.  Looks like a brand new gun.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 24, 2012)

F.A.R.R. said:


> Not sure how bad off it is but its been my experience that as well as you clean them a oil them any muzzleloader is gonna have a little rust in the barrell.
> 
> 
> After 3 years of shooting and hunting with mine in all kinds of weather it has NO rust in barrell.
> The trick is to keep it clean and oiled.


----------

